# Printing Pdf (slingbow) PLZ help !!!



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

well i can never seen to get a pdf to print the size it says it is
the slingbow (Jorges) always comes our way to small and not at all the size it says it is supposed to be

this happens to me every time i print a pdf

how am i supposed to do it?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

When printing PDF choose the option as pic. you can print actual size on several tiled pages


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

e~shot said:


> When printing PDF choose the option as pic. you can print actual size on several tiled pages


mine doesnt have that option







i guess i should update or something


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This is Acrobat ver. 10 (X)

BTW: Can you give me the file link, so I can give a try to make it to take print actual size ....


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

e~shot said:


> This is Acrobat ver. 10 (X)
> 
> BTW: Can you give me the file link, so I can give a try to make it to take print actual size ....


the video 




the pdf file https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0B2lOiwtIPanYMDk3YjllMDgtNGViNC00NmMxLWFkNzAtN2YxNTc4ZmEyYWIw&hl=en


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Here is the file, you need 4 letter size (8½" x 11") papers to print and join all together

View attachment SlingBow Blueprints_Tiled.pdf


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Here is the file, you need 4 letter size (8½" x 11") papers to print and join all together
> 
> View attachment 5972


sweet!
thanks a lot !!


----------

